# 92fs



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

there is not a lot of talk about the 92FS
Q1 - why is that?

a far as reliability goes it survived a tortuous test to become the army's sidearm then it was improved with some frame stress fractures

Q2 - is the Glock that much more reliable?

Q3 - what reliability tests have the XD gone thru?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

The 92FS is a great weapon. I have two 96's and shoot them regularly in IDPA competition as well as regular trips to the range. As for the Glock, I really don't have a lot of affinity for them, they feel like a 2x4 in my hand where the Beretta fits perfectly. I own a Glock 22 and it has performed well, but I don't shoot it that much since it's not very comfortable in my hand. My next purchase will be a 92 FS with a supressor. It's fun to shoot and 9x19 is a lot cheaper in the subsonic ammo. I've shot one at our local Class III dealer. The XD shoots well, I've only shot one once with a friend at the range and it was very accurate with no malfunctions however 20 rounds does not an evaluation make.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 92 is a good pistol, but it's pretty unexciting. It's mainly an old-school design, with a heavy trigger, decocking dingus, and metal frame. It's fairly ho-hum compared to modern polymer pistols.

I don't know that the Glock is any more reliable than the 92. It might be tougher in some respects, and is a less complicated design, but the 92 runs fine.

There have been some fairly extensive private tests of the XD, but I'm not aware of any major agency or government test. I'd be eager to see the results of one, if it exists.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bought the 92FS "Police Edition" last Oct. as my first handgun purchase. I've fed probably close to 1300 rnds of WWB thru it since with NP and I'm starting out in local IPSC shooting this summer using it.

Tried out a few Glocks since and wasn't impressed (_just me_) and it may be as mentioned "_old-school_" compared to my new XD. I did find it tooo large to effectively conceal (_thus the XD9SC_), but It's a great gun and I have no immediate plans replace it. I'll admit I bought it simply out of "_hollywood_" depictions - Die Hard/Lethal Weapon etc....and was a definate noob.



It does have a heavy DA trigger pull, and so-far coughing up $300+ in mods in an effort to drop 2+lbs of pull, isn't practical in my books. (_yet_) - and I did end up buying HOGUE Grips and 3 sand-resistant coated mags and red color base plates (_not shown_)

If you looking for lots of Beretta talk check out BerettaForum.com


----------

